# online dating?

## madcat

> ,  ,   ,  - 
>    ))  -    
>       ?  ? !

  , ,        ,          .  ,   ,  ,    ,   " "   ,  ,     ...          ...       (  ),     ; ,         ,    ...     .
       ...     - ,     . , ,        "-" :yes4:.! :))

----------


## Vitaminka2

http://www.1000lovers.ru/ 
.          
""       . 
, 
  ,  ,   ,  - 
   ))  -    
      ?  ? !

----------


## Mila

!!!   ,    ,      .    ...   ,  , ...   ,      :crazy_pilot:    ... 
      ,      ,     ,     ,        ,       . 
   ǳ    ,   ,     -    ,             ,     ,    ...

----------


## Dima0011

.    .
      ,       .     -  .      .        .

----------

